# Think I have been ill advised - Winstrol and Clenbuterol...Proper advice needed!



## ergosum (May 31, 2013)

Hi Guys,

A little about me, I used to be in great shape around 10 years ago, I played Rugby semi-professionally and trained constantly to keep in good shape, since then its been a downhill slide, most of my work involves sitting on my ass working on a computer, I do try get to the gym 3-4 times a week, normally around midnight as I have 6 kids and 2 businesses, so trying to make time during the day is a major headache..I eat crap, and currently weigh around 19 stone, with a 37% body fat percentage.

I took some advice off a mate of mine, who recently lost quite a bit of weight and got into good shape, and ended up getting some Clen and Winstrol...I was advised to take 3 win 10mg tablets per day every day, and the clen 1 a day for 3 days, 2 a day for 2 days, 3 a day for 2 days, then 2 days off, then 3 for 2 days and 2 days off and so on.

Since I have been taking them (around 2 weeks now) I feel like crap, keep pulling muscles for fun, and yesterday I am pretty sure I tore something underneath my calf, its painful as hell and I am just about managing to hobble around with it.

Which then led me to start having a look at what I was actually taking (I know, major arsehole, should have looked first) and now I am crapping it after reading all the bad stuff on the net. So I am here needing some advice to the following questions if you can

1. Can I/Should I just stop taking them both? do I take something else to come off them?

2. I really need some decent nutrition advice to shift some of this weight and get my body fat percentage down...Anyone have any ideas for pre-set meal plans?

3. At the moment I am lifting heavy, with low reps, and doing around 10-20 mins of Cardio per session, should I change this around?

Honestly, I know I am an ass already, feel free to tell me that, but I really would appreciate some helpful advice,

Cheers
Chris


----------



## cdan19 (May 31, 2013)

Brother seek out , Built, she is a nutritionist who can get you going in the right direction diet and workout. She has mad rep's on all boards.  She has sticky's as well addressing everything from diet n nutrition to first time AAS cycles. Def you got some bad advice there. My personal opinion is you body wasn't ready to be on cycle and I'd stop but before you do that I'd also seek out Heavyiron for a qualified answer on that. Spend some time researching in the mean time on the boards under anabolic zone , diet and nutrition. Good luck brother welcome.


----------



## sassy69 (May 31, 2013)

I'll defer to the guys on recommendations for coming off the winstrol to ensure you don't experience any shutdown. My gut thinks you haven't run it long enough or heavy enough that you can't just stop using it.  The clen I'd dump right now. The 2 days on / 2 days off cycle is useless and doesn't allow enough time for receptors to recover. You can just stop using it -it takes 36 hours to clear so give it a day or two before you feel "normal". I assume you're experiencing tension headaches, shakes, can't sleep, etc? (Which is what clen does - but it can make it uncomfortable to go thru your day.) Also if you're not supplementing w/ L-taurine, you're probably also experiencing a lot of cramping. If you google clen & L-taurine, you'll find that clenbuterol inhibits l-taurine in your system, so you get the cramping. Additionally winstrol is a bit of an aromatase inhibitor so it can cause its own issues w/ things like dry joints  which can be painful and promote injuries or tendonitis.

My general recommendation is to start w/ your diet. If your diet isn't in shape and producing results already, then throwing in the drugs isn't going to get better results. They can only support what your "natural" protocol already is. If the diet is mediocre, then the drugs are just going to stress your body more and not get the results you were looking for, for the cost of that stress. Here's what I would do:

1) Start a new thread and post your current diet. If you need to spend a few days writing down what you typically eat, fine. Then put all of that into a food counts program like FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal and get the total calories and macronutrient breakdown. The first step to evaluating a diet is to get a decent idea of what you are "really" eating. People frequently under or over-estimate what they think they are eating. This also lets you itemize what you eat and you generally know immediately what are shitty choices and where you could probably make better choices in your food and the portions. As you're writing down when you ate, what you ate and how much you ate, you also tend to picture back to when you were eating and may remember the situation at the time. Were you stressed out when you made that choice? Were you bored? Were you truly hungry? An awareness of what are your triggers to help you better manage your eating tendencies is also very instructional.

And posting your typical meal plan will give the wonderful people here on IML some specifics to comment on and help you get to some better options.

2) Post your current training split. It helps to get an idea of what you are doing because this is the energy demand that your diet needs to support. Starving may get your bodyfat to drop, as well as the muscle mas you do have, as well as not really setting your metabolism up to run more efficiently as you continue. Slow & steady is always the best and most reliable approach to making lasting changes in your body. Sudden chaneges w/ no time for your body to adapt to the changes and incorporate them into the overall metabolism means it can't be maintained and will most likely end in a rebound to a place worse than where you started. In other words, its a waste of time. Patience, persistence and consistency are the keys to success. Its not dramatic or quick or sexy, but it fucking works.

3) If you are interested using supplements, then do your research before you start shooting or popping just because someone suggested it and you were able to get some. Most all of the usual compounds have profiles posted on the AAS board here and just reading the stickies on that forum will give you a really good place to start w/ your research. Keep in mind that there are no quicky fixes or magic pills. Ain't nuttin for free. Sure winstol will cut you up - but you're still fucking w/ your natural hormone profile. For men, if you introduce an exogenous source of testosterone, your own natural production is going to shut down. The general rule for guys for any cycle (unless you really really really know what you're doing) is to always have a base of a test ester (test prop, test cyp, test enanth). Make sure you have your ancillaries in place as well to manage aromatizing estrogen, prolactin or whatever is related to whatever compound(s) you might eventually choose to run. Steroids are something you should spend a good amount of time researching and asking questions about before diving in. Its not rocket science, but if used ignorantly, you can really fuck yourself up. Your hormone profile defines "how" you are - your moods, your metabolism, etc. You never get to pick and choose the results and sides you will accept and won't accept from a cycle - you get exactly what the interaction of that compound and your body chemistry/ hormone profile produces -the good and the bad. Based on the compound, your goals, your diet, and the results of your own personal chemistry experiment with it, will dictate what additional ancillaries you need to support the whole process. All of this in addition to supporting diet, training & recovery to get the results  you want for the stress you are putting your body under w/ those drugs. Otherwise its just a waste of your time.

4) Generally w/ the supplements - OTC or otherwise, if you are really out of shape right now, then rely on the diet first or keep the supplements to a minimum (e.g. stimulants) so it doesn't overstress your body right now. A bit of conditioning from spending some time on a cleaner diet and consistent training will help your body be in a better place to handle the additional stress. But by the same token, don't look to supplements to do the work for you. Stims are minimally useful in increasing fat burning. Clen is a little better - but as you've seen, comes w/ a higher price. Its not necessarily the best approach for you right now. More isn't necessarily better and rather just let your body start responding to a couple controlled manipulations in the form of an optimized diet and training. Honestly, the fewer messages your body has to respond to, probably the better it will respond in general. Keep it simple!


----------

